# Installing 66 GTO scoops on Lemans Hood



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The edges on my 66 GTO hood are rotted out, but the scoop section is rust free. So, I was at the Moultrie swap meet this weekend and found a cherry Lemans hood for $125! I didn't buy it, but it made me think. What are the chances of cutting the scoop out and welding it into a Lemans hood, I know it can be done. But, has anyone ever saw one that came out looking really nice?
I was trying to get a repop one, but some Pontiac guys say the scoop on the repop hood doesn't look right and isn't as good as the 68-70 hood, and takes a lot of body work to get it right.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I've seen that scoop grafted onto non-GTO's like GP's , and even saw a 66 or 67 with 2 of those scoops installed! Or you could cut up the donor hood replace the rotted sections of you GTO hood with the good metal. 

Or cut a hole in the Lemans hood and poke a shaker scoop through it or do a XXX style hood.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I would hunt down a whole GTO hood, unless you have a real good body man! IF you decide not to use the Lemans hood, let me know!!!!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric, I have a good 70 Lemans hood, couple small holes in my shed. I didn't buy the 66 hood. But I can probably get you the guys number or hood in Feb. Girl had the hood for $200, talked to the Pontiac guys and they said the had a cherry 66 Lemans hood for $125. I don't have their number..
No TA hood for my car, I'll find a good 66 hood, just wanted to see if I could put the scoop on. My hoods not that bad, just rust on the edges, but for $400 I would rather have new.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Original 65-66-67 hoods are out there. I have one that I am keeping in case I ever get rid of the blower motor ( not likely). It is nice , except where someone added holes for hood pins. I wouldn't mind a spare Lemans hood in case I mess up while altering for the engine height. I will keep an eye out for a hood for you.......shipping costs suk! Eric


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

I got one from a 65 LeMans you can have but i am near Toledo,Ohio.....JB.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> I've seen that scoop grafted onto non-GTO's like GP's , and even saw a 66 or 67 with 2 of those scoops installed! Or you could cut up the donor hood replace the rotted sections of you GTO hood with the good metal.
> Or cut a hole in the Lemans hood and poke a shaker scoop through it or do a XXX style hood.


Cutting out the scoop is keeping the good part!! NO XXX style 66, that car is hideous.
I talked to my body guy today, and he thinks he can do it no problem, and he is good... But, I didn't get the guys number to ask him to bring the hood next swap meet, so, I have to find a hood to try. I think I would rather get the repop hood and call it good. I'm going to the Turkey Rod Run this weekend in Daytona, so maybe I'll find one!!
Thanks for all the imput.
Jerry, I may look you up, let me see how this plays out. If I'm going to mess with a Lemans hood it needs to be perfect..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Contact JB above...I already have one. Just wanted a stand by in case of a mistake...will probably cost $150 freight th FL. unless you Greyhound Bus it.:seeya:


----------

